# أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*أبو إسلام:ينطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا


أصدر الكاتب أبو أسلام أحمد عبد الله، مدير مركز التنوير الإسلامى، بيانا صباح اليوم، الخميس، باسم المركز ردا على تصريحات البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية التى جاء فيها أنه لن يأمر محامى الكنيسة بتقديم بلاغ ضد أبو إسلام للنائب العام، انتظارا لصدور قرار بسحب الكتاب من السوق أو اعتذار المؤلف، حيث أكد أبو إسلام من خلال البيان الذى وجهه للبابا شنودة وحصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه أنه لن يعتذر له حتى وإن تتطلب الأمر محاكمته، مؤكدا على أن الأزمة التى أثارها كتابه مؤخرا فى الأوساط المسيحية كانت مفتعلة وتهدف إلى شغل المسلمين عن الحدث الذى وصفه بـ"الإجرامى" وهو خطف السيدة كاميليا شحاتة التى أعلنت إسلامها مؤخرا على حد قوله.

وأضاف أبو إسلام: إذا كان من حق الأنبا شنوده أن يصدر أحكامه التفتيشية على القسس والرهبان، فإن هذا الحق لن ينطبق علىَّ، وأن الكنيسة فى مصر ليست بديلاً للسلطة الحاكمة فى البلاد، ولا هى فوق النائب العام لتمارس سلطاته، وأن الدستور هو المصدر الرئيس للتعامل مع المواطنين وبخصوص توقفه عن إبلاغ النائب العام فى حقى، فليس ذلك مكرمة منه ولا مِنَّة، إذ ليس معروفاً عنه أنه رجل سماحة أو مرحمة أو نبل سلوك مع خصومه، ومواقفه منذ توليه منصب البابوية حتى يومنا هذا تشهد على حاله، ولو كان فيما كتبت ما يمس عقيدته افتراءاً منى، ما تردد لحظة فى أخذ حقه، إما بإعلان غضبه بالانتقال إلى مقره الفاخر بوادى النطرون، أو زج شباب الكنيسة للقيام بمظاهرات داخل أسوار الكاتدرائية تسب وتلعن النظام المصرى والمصريين واستعداء الصهاينة والأمريكان على الأرض والشعب سواء.

وتابع: "إذا كان نيافته أبى واستكبر أن يقدم اعتذاراً عن مسرحية وقحة أساءت لقرآن المسلمين وسنتهم وسخرت من تاريخهم واستهزأت بحاضرهم، ورفض أن يعتذر عن مظاهرات شعبه التى تطعن بلافتاتها وشعاراتها فى الإسلام والمسلمين ومصر والمصريين، ويغمض عينيه عن الاعتداءات الوقحة والشريرة من شعبه وأبناء طائفته فى بلاد المهجر ضد الإسلام والمسلمين، فمن العار على شخصى المتواضع أن أعتذر له كما تمنى نيافته، عن جهد فكرى علمى موثق، حتى لو كنت متجنياً فيما كتبت (فالموت لا السجن أهون على من الاعتذار لمعتدٍ)، ومن حقى الأدبى والإنسانى أن أطلب منه الاعتذار المباشر لشخصى، على أنه سمح لنفسه بإهانتى أن يطلب منى اعتذاراً، لرجل ولكنيسة ولشعب استمرأوا إهانة الأمة فى عقيدتها وإيمانها وشعوبها ووطنها.

وعن مطالبة البابا شنودة له بسحب الكتاب قال أبو إسلام: "لو تمت مصادرة كتابى فمن الأولى أن يتم مصادرة وسحب جميع ترجمات الكتب المتداولة بين أيدى المسيحيين العرب التى استقيت منها معلوماتى، وقالت بوضوح وجلاء ودون حاجة لتأويل أو تفسير، كل ما كرهه الأنبا شنوده فى مقدمتى، مع التأكيد على أنه فى حالة وقوع المصادرة فسوف أقوم بنشره على الشبكة المعلوماتية، وضغطه وتداوله على شبكة الهواتف المحمولة، ولن يثنينى عن الحفاظ على كافة حقوقى الإنسانية والأدبية والفكرية، إلا مواجهتى بالحوار والحجة والبرهان فيما ادعيته".

وكان المستشار نجيب جبرائيل، رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الأنسان، تقدم صباح الاثنين الماضى ببلاغ للنائب العام يحمل رقم 15500 عرائض مكتب النائب العام، يتهم فيه أبو إسلام أحمد عبد الله مدير مركز التنوير الأسلامى بازدراء الدين المسيحى وزعم أن الكتاب المقدس تم تشويه وتحريفه، وبناء عليه أمر النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود بإحالة البلاغ إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا التى بدأت تحقيقاتها بالفعل واستمعت لأقوال أبو إسلام.

المصدر اليوم السابع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

مش عارفة أقول إيه بصراحة
لا تعليق


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

هو اسمه ابو اسلام ولا ابو جهل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> مش عارفة أقول إيه بصراحة
> لا تعليق





*شكرا ايريني ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> هو اسمه ابو اسلام ولا ابو جهل




*ابوتخلف 

شكرا سامح ع مرورك​*


----------



## emad62 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*حتروح فين يا صوصور (صعلوك) وسط الملوك*
*عايز تعمل مقارنه بينك وبين قداسه البابا*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*ما ينفعش يا صرصور *


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*من هو هذا النكره*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

والبابا مش مستنى اعتذار من شخص متخلف زى ده 

شكرا مايكل على الخبر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا ع مرورك اخواتي


وربنا يرحمنا من البلاوي دي​*


----------



## 200madona (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*الظاهر ان كل واحد عايز يتشهر يطلع تصريح ضد البابا 

واليوم السابع متبنية الموضوع ​*


----------



## عادل اسحق (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

الرب يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون فان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا مادونا ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا عادل ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*الرب يتصرف اصمتوا يا شعب الله و الرب عنكم يقاتل*

*المسيح يهديه*

*سلام*​


----------



## king (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

ابواسلام دة اتفةواحدممكن تسمع منة اوتقرالة  حاجة دة انسان ارهابى بلفكروالمنطق ماتتشغلوش بكالمة الفاضى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا تروث ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا كنج ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## besm alslib (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

هالبن*ي ادم كل ما يشوف ان الناس نسيته يعملو حركه او تصريح*

*لحتى الناس ترجع تحكي عليه من مره تانيه*

*يعني برايي الموضوع هو شهرة اعلاميه اكتر ما هو اي شي تاني *



*شكرا عزيزي على الخبر *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا ممتي ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا منهم​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> هو اسمه ابو اسلام ولا ابو جهل


*
وسع انت وهو
 مسموش ابو اسلام ولا ابو جهل 
اسمه ابو بيضه 
شخصيه حقيره بجد ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*



> وبخصوص توقفه عن إبلاغ النائب العام فى حقى، فليس ذلك مكرمة منه ولا مِنَّة، إذ ليس معروفاً عنه أنه رجل سماحة أو مرحمة أو نبل سلوك مع خصومه،


*
كلب اجرب مسعور .
انطبق عليه المثل القائل " و اذا اكرمت ابو اسلام.. تمردا".
مالك غير كعب الحذاء يا جربوع ..
و بكره تلبس البرقع و ترمي العنتريه الفارغة دي و نشوفك واقف تعتذر علي الفضائيات يا خسيس غصب عن حبة عينك و رجلك فوق رقبتك و انت زى الكلب كمان عشان بس تتفادي السجن يا عرة المسلمين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا يهوذا الالفيه ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا عصام ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Bent Christ (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

_ماهى نقصاك ياعم ابو اسلام​_


----------



## Bent Christ (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*



esambraveheart قال:


> *
> كلب اجرب مسعور .
> انطبق عليه المثل القائل " و اذا اكرمت ابو اسلام.. تمردا".
> مالك غير كعب الحذاء يا جربوع ..
> و بكره تلبس البرقع و ترمي العنتريه الفارغة دي و نشوفك واقف تعتذر علي الفضائيات يا خسيس غصب عن حبة عينك و رجلك فوق رقبتك و انت زى الكلب كمان عشان بس تتفادي السجن يا عرة المسلمين​*



بجد ياريتنا بنعرف نرد زيك ياعم و فعلا ده اللى هيحصل و هيعتزر زى الشوز​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا مارين ع مرورك

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

 فان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا جوفاني ع مرورك

وربنا معانا​*


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*(طوبي لك اذا عايروكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة من اجلي كاذبييييين)ولان مسيحنا صادق فقد اخبرنا بما سوف يحدث لنا في هذا العالم مسبقا فنحن نعلم جيدا ان الشيطان سيظل في حرب معنا حتي قيام الساعة   وهذا لن يزعزعنا عن ايماننا بل سنزيد تمسكا بانجيلنا كلمنا انجيلنا عن الذئاب التي سنعيش وسطها و كيف نتعامل معها وطبعا ليس بأن نقتلهم بل نصلي من اجلهم *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*ميرسي ممتي ع مرورك


وربنا يهدي الجميع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*



georgebarakat قال:


> عنده حق مادام مفيش حد بيرد رد جازم وقاطع الكل حاطط راسه في الطين واحنا بنهلل وخلاص




*عنده حق يشتم ويسب في البابا شنوده
وفي المسيحيه كلها
واحنا بنهلل وخلاص فين انشاء الله
انت متأكد انك مسيحي فعلا
ارحمنا ياربي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*




> السيدة كاميليا شحاتة التى أعلنت إسلامها مؤخرا على حد قوله.


 
*فين دليله اصلا ؟؟*

*على العموم البابا اكبر من كده بكتير*​​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: أبو إسلام:يتطاول على المسيحية والبابا شنودة و يقول لن أعتذر للأنبا شنودة ولابد من استعادة كاميليا*

*شكرا كووينا ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------

